# اليك صَلاتي يا ربّ..



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2010)

اليك صَلاتي يا ربّ..​ 





​ 
 يـا ربُّ اليـكَ صَـلاتـي​ 
 تَنسـابُ  بكـلِّ خُشـوع​ 
 هـا قَـد أودعـتُ حَيـاتي​ 
 بِيَدَيـكَ ومـا مِـن رُجـوع.​ 




​ 
 أدعـوكَ وقلبـي عَـامرٌ​ 
 بـالأَملِ  وبـالإيمـان​ 
 في أنَّكَ  ربٌّ  غـافِـرٌ​ 
 وحِـمـاكَ نعيـمُ  أمـان​ 




​ 
 أنتَ الخـلاّقُ القـادرُ​ 
 يـا مَـن  صَنَعَ  الإنسـان​ 
 يَهـدينـي سَناكَ  البـاهرُ​ 
 لِحمـاكَ  القويِّ المنـوع.​ 




​ 
 في تَجوالـي ومَسيـري​ 
 فـي الحـلِّ  وفي  الترحال​ 
 أدعـوكَ فينقـى ضميـري​ 
 إذ يُعفـى مِـنَ  الأثقـال​ 




​ 
 وغـداً سَيَـؤولُ مـصيري​ 
 لِحمـاكَ  ونِعـمَ  المـآل​ 
 ان أكبـو فأنـتَ  مُجيـري​ 
 فلـذا  لـن  أخشَـى  الـوقـوع.​ 




​ 
 سَـدّدْ يا  ربُّ  خُـطـايَ​ 
 كيمـا  أحيـا  بـرضـاك​ 
 لا  تتركنـي  بِهـوايَ​ 
* أمضي  بدروب  الهلاك*​ 




​ 
 ان أصـرخُ مـن دُنيـايَ​ 
 يا ربَّ  السمـاءِ رُحمـاك​ 
 فلأنّـَك كـلُّ مُـنـايَ​ 
 فـي الأرضِ وهـذي الـربـوع.​​​​
​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا كليمو علي الكلام الجميل ده

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 يناير 2010)

*صلاة جميلة جدا
مرسي كليمو​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يناير 2010)

روزي86

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## سور (26 يناير 2010)

الله الله ياكليمو 
صلاه جميلة قوى
الرب يقويك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 يناير 2010)

هـا قَـد أودعـتُ حَيـاتي​ 
 بِيَدَيـكَ ومـا مِـن رُجـوع.

صلالالاة رائعه
ثانكس كليموووو
​


----------



## مسلم دوت كوم (27 يناير 2010)

وهذه هى الحياه الأبديه ان يعرفوك الإله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته


----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2010)

rgaa luswa

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2010)

سور

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2010)

كوكى

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)

*

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2010)

* دوت كوم

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


*


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (1 مايو 2010)

صلاه جميله جدا 
مرسي ليك 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2010)

منال بنت العدرا

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## christianbible5 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

> لا تتركنـي بِهـوايَ
> 
> 
> أمضي بدروب الهلاك


*الرب يبارك عمرك...
ميرسي حبيبي روعة...*


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

